# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Inkscape stroke width resets.

## LucidLoon

Hello.
I'm having a problem with every time I draw a line using inkscape pencil, it wants to make the line width 90.99 pixels. I go back to the style width window and adjust it. Then I draw another line and it resets back to 90.99 pixels. And I have to adjust it again. I've been through the inkscape manual and if there's a fix it isn't obvious. Anyone have any ideas how to Set the stroke width so it doesn't reset every time I draw a line?  

Thanks in advance.
Lucid.

----------


## LucidLoon

Never mind. I figured it out.

----------


## MetalMusicAddict

> Never mind. I figured it out.


Well that was helpful.  :Smile:  What if others have the same issue and find this thread? Solved but no solution posted.  :Sad:

----------


## kebes

If anyone else runs across this problem, the fix is:

1. Go to File > Inkscape Preferences...
2. Go to Tools > Pencil
3. Set the option for "Create new objects with:" to "Last used style"
4. Close preferences.

This will make the pencil use the last style, instead of resetting it to the current default every time you draw a line.

----------


## fsando

> If anyone else runs across this problem, the fix is:
> 
> 1. Go to File > Inkscape Preferences...
> 2. Go to Tools > Pencil
> 3. Set the option for "Create new objects with:" to "Last used style"
> 4. Close preferences.
> 
> This will make the pencil use the last style, instead of resetting it to the current default every time you draw a line.


Thanks just what I needed.

I thought it was a bug when objects didn't react to changes in the Stroke style menu. Not very obvious.

----------


## volanin

Yes!
This has bothered me forever.
I have always thought it was a bug as well.

Thank you!
 :Smile:

----------


## unclepedro

Inkscape in Hardy has a bug where the stroke style dialog will not modify line widths -- I assume this has been fixed in newer versions, but if you're stuck on Hardy, a workaround is to remove your ~/.inkscape prefs directory.

----------

